# Narutoforums OWNED



## 500ml (Apr 25, 2007)

This is Norli saying fuck you - to all of you assholes. 

Esca is currently spamming my PM with his only friend, the braindead ^ (use bro) dog Havoc. 

My 500ml personality is starting to get boring, and honestly you stupid asshole motehrfuckers who are so easily to trick are getting quite boring too. I need a forum where 90% of the members aren't idiots.  

I still hate your asses though, all of you bitches,especially the idiots in the blender. Only intelligent or funny members here are:

Blue
Suiton Hasselhoff
Suzuhiko
Me
Kira yamato
Kagakusha
Taxma/TBH
...........................

The rest of you are idiots. Fuck you. Bye.


----------



## less (Apr 25, 2007)

Norli is still the storongest troll!


----------



## Kyon (Apr 25, 2007)

I've noticed those were the only ones who played along with you. 

I feel rather insulted that by feeding you purposely, I don't get added to that list.

(Besides, I'm not entirely convinced you're Norli )


----------



## Pein (Apr 25, 2007)

yeah well fuck you to
you were a pretty funny troll


----------



## Nexas (Apr 25, 2007)

But I like 500ml


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh my God. I've been wondering for days now whose dupe you were--guess I should have figured. You were brilliant as 500ml; you should have kept going.  So much win in so short a time.

_:lays a sad farewell song on an imaginary violin::_

EDIT: 





			
				Kyon said:
			
		

> (Besides, I'm not entirely convinced you're Norli )


He has an IP match now (he didn't before), so it's pretty certain.

I kinda don't want to ban him, though. Eh, I'll get another mod to do the deed.


----------



## less (Apr 25, 2007)

Kyon said:


> (Besides, I'm not entirely convinced you're Norli )


Why would an already legendary troll like 500ml give all his cred away to Norli if he wasn't him? Besides, that OP in this thread has Norli written all over it.


----------



## Kyon (Apr 25, 2007)

Personally, I thought Agharta was best at stirring up controversy.

Everyone started to believe 500ml. 



			
				less said:
			
		

> Why would an already legendary troll like 500ml give all his cred away to Norli if he wasn't him? Besides, that OP in this thread has Norli written all over it.



Eh, something about it at first didn't seem right to me.

Like he was going to come back and say "LOL J/K YOU'RE ALL ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"


----------



## Shishou (Apr 25, 2007)

Go get a grilfriend, virgin.


----------



## Pein (Apr 25, 2007)

less said:


> Why would an already legendary troll like 500ml give all his cred away to Norli if he wasn't him? Besides, that OP in this thread has Norli written all over it.



who the hell is is norli


----------



## Saosin (Apr 25, 2007)

Your best trolling yet.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 25, 2007)

i fuck uuuuuuu, i'm never on any bodies fuck u list or fave  list


----------



## less (Apr 25, 2007)

typeZERO said:


> who the hell is is norli



Norli is the legendary troll who claimed he was an Arab malcontent although him and his first dupe (Tanum) were named after Norwegian chains of bookstores. He insisted that all of NF's members were losers but that he was awesome since he was sitting in an Arab speakeasy somewhere in the middle east, pwning us all because it amused the bartender. Read up on your troll history, man, there's gold in there!


----------



## geG (Apr 25, 2007)

lol norli. I so called it


----------



## Kyon (Apr 25, 2007)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 14 (14 members and 0 guests)
Kyon*, Saosin, Violent-nin, Nexas, kaijon, Shadow Raki, Atomsk, Fυzεη, Hollow Ichigo, Purple haze, moe

Neat. 

I suppose this legendary troll just brings in the crowds.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 25, 2007)

Kyon said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 14 (14 members and 0 guests)
> Kyon*, Saosin, Violent-nin, Nexas, kaijon, Shadow Raki, Atomsk, Fυzεη, Hollow Ichigo, Purple haze, moe
> 
> Neat.
> ...



Well the whole purpose of being a troll is to bring attention yourself.


----------



## less (Apr 25, 2007)

Kyon said:


> Personally, I thought Agharta was best at stirring up controversy.



Aghartan = Norli = 500ml

So yeah, he brings in the crowds


----------



## geG (Apr 25, 2007)

Norli's not really legendary, he's just loud.

He was Zazen before Agharta too.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Apr 25, 2007)

Bravo Norli.

You have mastered trolling and made it an art form.


----------



## Kyon (Apr 25, 2007)

less said:
			
		

> Aghartan = Norli = 500ml
> 
> So yeah, he brings in the crowds



I knew Agharta was Norli, that was my favorite personality. That's what I was saying, sorry if that was rather vague.


----------



## less (Apr 25, 2007)

Kyon said:


> I knew Agharta was Norli, that was my favorite personality. That's what I was saying, sorry if that was rather vague.



Ah, I see. I personally feel 500ml was his finest acheivement yet 

I can't wait to see what the future will bring from this fab and troubled individual.


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 25, 2007)

Taxma is better, though. In fact, I should change his username right now.


----------



## vanh (Apr 25, 2007)

Make another dupe, and come back with full trolling power Norli.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 25, 2007)

Spectrum said:


> Taxma is better, though. In fact, I should change his username right now.



no don't....


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, he's banned. Not gonna say hats off or anything, but--oh, hell. Hats off!

Gonna leave the thread up for a while longer, though, just cuz I'm irresponsible like that.

EDIT:



			
				Ryan said:
			
		

> no don't....


It kind of sounds like some feminine version of "Tazmo", though. XDD


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 25, 2007)

ZZZZZZzzzzzzZZZZZzzzzzzzz................


----------



## Anko (Apr 26, 2007)

Whiiiiiine.

Surely, you will be missed. :[ Don't forget to delete System32.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 26, 2007)

Spectrum said:


> It kind of sounds like some feminine version of "Tazmo", though. XDD



bizarro tazmo

not like I want to keep that april fool's joking going either...>__>


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 26, 2007)

Hmmm.  I need to check up on my troll lore now. xD


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 26, 2007)

We both got what we deserved in the end, Norli.

Though you did get the last laugh, I suppose.


----------



## geG (Apr 26, 2007)

Suzuhiko said:


> Fuck it.
> 
> I'm stickying this.



 **


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 26, 2007)

Suzuhiko said:


> Fuck it.
> 
> I'm stickying this.



LOLZ     .


----------



## PradaBrada (Apr 26, 2007)

lol knew it, good job


----------



## Micah (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm gonna miss 500ml


----------



## PradaBrada (Apr 26, 2007)

Micah said:


> I'm gonna miss 500ml



He'll be back before you know it


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 26, 2007)

Some threads were pretty funny.

Some were just crap.

He gets a ** 3/4 on the Troll-Meter.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 26, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> You've steep low enough to use a fake personality. Nice.



Hahahahaha.


----------



## Dave (Apr 26, 2007)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Micah (Apr 26, 2007)

PradaBrada said:


> He'll be back before you know it



Yes, but will it be the lovable, rapeable personality we have come to know? Will be interesting to see what he comes up with next


----------



## PradaBrada (Apr 26, 2007)

might as well post this now PM convo I had with him in his first days:


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 26, 2007)

Though, on the other hand...you're banned for a good 5-months. Repentance is what I practice, perhaps you should seek the same route and discard the cheap lulz we got out of it.


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 26, 2007)

It's not perm 
We'll be waiting for your triumphant returnnnnn


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 26, 2007)

And in the end, we're all still active and posting.



> Norli's not really legendary, he's just loud.
> 
> He was Zazen before Agharta too.



Damn right.

Huh. I should have went with my instincts the first time. . .


----------



## PradaBrada (Apr 26, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And in the end, we're all still active and posting.



lol, I wouldn't be surprised if he was still among us this very second, as another dupe


----------



## Lord James (Apr 26, 2007)

We're waiting for your return, legendary troll.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 26, 2007)

PradaBrada said:


> lol, I wouldn't be surprised if he was still among us this very second, as another dupe



Norli would give sooner or later.

500ml gave in. It's ultimately a matter of time and whose patience submits first.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 26, 2007)

Though, with all his duplicate accounts...his sentence might be lengthened just a bit...


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 26, 2007)

Has there actually ever been a genius troll here?

I'm waiting for an actual ***** troll who actually makes me think of Howard, the only troll who's ever made me think that he was the best poster on the board while just trolling.

Or is this the best troll there is?


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 26, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> Has there actually ever been a genius troll here?
> 
> I'm waiting for an actual ***** troll who actually makes me think of Howard, the only troll who's ever made me think that he was the best poster on the board while just trolling.
> 
> Or is this the best troll there is?



Well, Last of the Uchihas was a pretty good troll. Though he disillusioned himself enough to actually believe in what he was talking about.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 26, 2007)

"Genius troll" is a paradox. Even in Bizarro World.


----------



## escamoh (Apr 26, 2007)

esca pm said:
			
		

> srsly
> 
> i might the only guy on this forum who doesnt find your trolling funny
> 
> ...



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so it was forced the whole time???:rofl


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 26, 2007)

I know the name of a Norli troll which hasn't been banned :seto


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 26, 2007)

If one looks at it this way, all the mocking done was justified.


----------



## PradaBrada (Apr 26, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> Has there actually ever been a genius troll here?
> 
> I'm waiting for an actual ***** troll who actually makes me think of Howard, the only troll who's ever made me think that he was the best poster on the board while just trolling.



no comment


----------



## escamoh (Apr 26, 2007)

if you consider ando a troll

HOT DAMN


----------



## Anouk (Apr 26, 2007)

Lol o____o


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 26, 2007)

Anoukk said:


> Lol o____o



What's the o_____o for?

Is it fill in the blanks?

*ORERO?!*


----------



## Anouk (Apr 26, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> What's the o_____o for?
> 
> Is it fill in the blanks?
> 
> *ORERO?!*



Eh I don't know


----------



## gabha (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't know how to feel, I was 100% convinced that 500ml was a dupe since his first post. But I was really hoping he'd be anyone but norli.


----------



## trunks_lover29 (Apr 26, 2007)

forum culture is so...fascinating...


----------



## QuoNina (Apr 26, 2007)

A troll that wears personalities at his will?

*brings into the lab*


----------



## Rangamaru (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow, I think Norli has surpassed LOTU. You sir, deserve a reward. We should set up a paypal account for you.


----------



## Gurbik (Apr 26, 2007)

I guess it was time for him to leave... when you start to actualy like the troll... it sorta defeats the purpose.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 26, 2007)

Sexin the konoha/YAMATO WOOD is still a better troll.


----------

